# Victoria Towers



## Ed2bHKG (Aug 9, 2011)

I am relocating to Hong Kong and some people have suggested I consider "Victoria Towers". Anyone have experience in rent there? I understand there are 3 towers, is any one tower better than the others? What is the average rental rate there? Any good source for list of available units for rent?


----------

